# Sudwala Levies Payment Finally Completed



## TSTex02 (Jun 14, 2014)

Payment of my 2015 levies for Sudwala was finally completed earlier this week. It took VRS 9 days to process my credit card payment and get my week spacebanked with RCI - something Nicki and group used to do in one day. During this unnecessary slow processing time I lost trading power with RCI. Thanks SOOO much VRS. Nicki we miss you.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 15, 2014)

That's unfortunate it took that long.  Last year, it actually went fairly quick, though I had to watch RCI and then remind them a few days later that the deposits hadn't yet landed.  At that point, they pushed it through fairly quickly.

I need to pay again soon, so will continue to keep on top of it.
Yeah, Niky was the greatest.


----------



## TSTex02 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes, last year levy payment went much better - 2 or 3 days total to our deposit showing on RCI. I suspect last year they were taking so much criticism about the "special levies" PR fiasco that they were trying to be responsive to us owners. This year I obeyed their instructions to address levies payment to their generic propertyadmin@oaks.co.za (AKA departmental inbox) - BIG mistake. Next year I will email my levies payment instructions to a supervisor/manager like I did last year.


----------



## Sue (Jun 24, 2014)

I am about to pay my levy.  What supervisor/manager email address do you use?  Thanks.






TSTex02 said:


> Yes, last year levy payment went much better - 2 or 3 days total to our deposit showing on RCI. I suspect last year they were taking so much criticism about the "special levies" PR fiasco that they were trying to be responsive to us owners. This year I obeyed their instructions to address levies payment to their generic propertyadmin@oaks.co.za (AKA departmental inbox) - BIG mistake. Next year I will email my levies payment instructions to a supervisor/manager like I did last year.


----------



## TSTex02 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Sudwala Levies Payment*

I strongly recommend that you send you levies payment email directly to Marjorie Forssman (marjorief@oaks.co.za), Managing Director of VRS. Mention to her about previous levies payment difficulties and request that she expidite your transaction.


----------

